# Eco Earth substrate questions...



## vtecgsr (Dec 30, 2006)

I noticed the local pet store has this, and after research i found that its acceptable for use with tarantulas but i have some questions...

1. Why is this the most popular? Is it chemical free or something?

2. Do you add hot water to it? 

3. Is one brick enough for lets say a 5 gallon tank...?


----------



## Derek W. (Dec 30, 2006)

1. I don't know if it is the most popular coconut fiber substrate. In general, quite a few people like to use coconut fiber because they haven't gotten any mold or mites while using it. However, I don't know if it's proven that there is anything special about the coconut fiber that prevents that stuff or if it is just that the people who are using it also happen to be maintaining their T enclosures properly.

2. Yes, you add hot water, but let it cool and dry (doesn't have to be bone dry) before you put it anywhere near a T.

3. One brick should be more than enough for a five gallon


----------



## mikeythefireman (Dec 30, 2006)

1. I wouldn't say it's the most popular.  From all I've heard, seen, read, and believe that singular honor would go to peat moss.  It is fairly popular, though.  I don't use it anymore because I'm cheap.  2 blocks of coco bark is the same price as a bail of peat moss.  

2. Nope, cold water works fine.

3. More than enough.  Unless you've got an obligate burrower, and then maybe, maybe not.  I pack my 'strate a little bit extra, though.  

I use peat right now, but I will be adding vermiculite to the mix when I rehouse anybody again.  I'm finding peat doesn't hold the H2O well enough for me.

~Mikey

Homework beat me by 60 seconds.  So, basically my post says I concur with homework...mostly.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Dec 30, 2006)

coco fiber takes 5 years to decay. Which means that you are not feeding mites and mold when you are using it. 

It is renewable, peat is not. 

It is ph neutral, peat is not. 

It does not contain tanin, which is a natural insecticide, peat does. I use it because it is renewable, does not decay, and cost about the same as peat.


----------



## patexan (Dec 30, 2006)

I just bought my first brick of it today.  I must say, it is messy squeezing the water out of it.  

I am drying it in the oven right now.  Is that overkill?


----------



## vtecgsr (Dec 30, 2006)

myspideratemyhw said:


> 1. I don't know if it is the most popular coconut fiber substrate. In general, quite a few people like to use coconut fiber because they haven't gotten any mold or mites while using it. However, I don't know if it's proven that there is anything special about the coconut fiber that prevents that stuff or if it is just that the people who are using it also happen to be maintaining their T enclosures properly.
> 
> 2. Yes, you add hot water, but let it cool and dry (doesn't have to be bone dry) before you put it anywhere near a T.
> 
> 3. One brick should be more than enough for a five gallon


Well, everytime i search on here everyone seems to use eco earth. Led me to believe its better than other brands. I bought this other stuff and took it back for a refund, it was like 6 bucks... cant beat that 2 dollar price for eco earth. I cant wait for my T!! And i went to walmart and the closest thing to peat moss i could find was green moss...


----------



## Vermis (Dec 31, 2006)

vtecgsr said:


> 1. Why is this the most popular? Is it chemical free or something?


That's precisely it, for me.   Like I said elsewhere, it's difficult to find peat, compost or even gardening coco-bricks without added crud.

Also, I'm not sure about North America, but on this side of the Atlantic peatlands count as threatened habitats. (Though judging by DarkFinder's post it's pretty much the same situation)  So I try not to add to the problem.


----------



## ErikH (Dec 31, 2006)

I think it is great stuff.  Being ph neutral, it may not be as mold resistant as peat, but it is easy to work with, packs down nicely, and is cheap.  One brick with 4 gallons of water will fill most of a 5 gallon bucket, so it should be enough for a 5 gallon tank, depending on how deep you want to make the substrate, and how hard you pack it down.  

I like to fill the enclosure when the substrate is still damp, then pack it down somewhat and let it dry for a week or so before using.


----------



## krtrman (Dec 31, 2006)

besides what has already been stated. i enjoy it for its texture and the look it has with webbing on it. i find that it is extremely easy to work with. i feel that it is also a benefit to use something that would have just been thrown away in the past, but now has a purpose.


----------



## raywells (Dec 31, 2006)

my favorite substrates i buy up every block our petshop get in.don't know about outhers but sometime i add some potting soil to it.after i sterlize in oven for about 45min.


----------



## Akitayoji (Dec 31, 2006)

I love this stuff.  For the Ts that need moisture it takes forever to dry out, it is fluffy and soft, it has no "woody" chips in it.  My burrower can make a great little home in it, It packs down great or you can leave it fluffy.  

I make a terrible mess when I use it.  Also, I have had one brick and I used it for a 5 gallon tank and I still have TONS left over.

As soon as my C cyan finishes her molting cycle, I am switching her terrarium out to coco fiber.


----------



## dangerprone69 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know the directions on the package say to add a gallon of water to it but that's actually too much. If you do that you'll be wringing water out of it and that can be pretty messy. 

I use 3/4 of a gallon of HOT water. Add some vermiculite and sand to it after it absorbs the water and you're good to go.

I use either one of those orange 5 gallon buckets from Home Depot or a big Sterilite container to mix it in, never had a problem making a mess.


----------



## vtecgsr (Dec 31, 2006)

dangerprone69 said:


> I know the directions on the package say to add a gallon of water to it but that's actually too much. If you do that you'll be wringing water out of it and that can be pretty messy.
> 
> I use 3/4 of a gallon of HOT water. Add some vermiculite and sand to it after it absorbs the water and you're good to go.
> 
> I use either one of those orange 5 gallon buckets from Home Depot or a big Sterilite container to mix it in, never had a problem making a mess.


Yeah, that makes sense... Ill do that. Thanks for all the replies, oh and just to be sure. If im getting an a. geniculata at 3 inches should i keep the substrate damp by misting occasionally or just let it dry out?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 31, 2006)

Overflow the water dish a little once every week or two. Keep it on the dry side.


----------



## Herp_girl (Jan 1, 2007)

when I'm 'mixing' coconut fibre with water, rather than add all the water too much I add a little at a time, waiting until the block has taken up all the water I put in previously.  It's simple and you don't spend forever wringing water out of it.  Having said that I did manage to put in too much water when I was making some up for my T.  blondi....I'm still finding bits ALL over my bedroom floor.


----------



## green_bottle_04 (Jan 2, 2007)

i guess im gonna go against the grain here...the only time ive ever had mites is when using eco earth. i know a few other people have had the same problem. for those of you who havent...congrats!! i wish i could have had the same luck.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 2, 2007)

patexan said:


> I just bought my first brick of it today.  I must say, it is messy squeezing the water out of it.
> 
> I am drying it in the oven right now.  Is that overkill?


It works well if you use a hair dryer too....not overkill, just dont let it get too dry~!


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 2, 2007)

vtecgsr said:


> Yeah, that makes sense... Ill do that. Thanks for all the replies, oh and just to be sure. If im getting an a. geniculata at 3 inches should i keep the substrate damp by misting occasionally or just let it dry out?


Moist...I would do as it was said here in the post and just overfill the waterdish from time to time...That should keep it pretty well on the moist side


----------

